# Gute Werkstatt/Radladen im Raum Darmstadt



## ph!L (17. Juli 2009)

Hey,

meine Sattelstütze hat sich leider in meinem Rahmen fest gefressen. Ein "unguter" Laden aus Darmstadt hat es schon geschafft, die Stütze mit Rahmen in den Schraubstock ein zu spannen, die Stütze zu verbiegen und ein Stück ab zu brechen......

Ich suche nun eine Werkstatt oder einen Radladen die sich mit so etwas ein bisschen genauer auskennt. Vielleicht einen Feinmechaniker der die Stütze mit einer Drehahle entfernt, die vorsichtig auffeilen/sägen oder aufbohren kann?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar - und will eigentlich in 2 Wochen zur Transalp starten.....


----------



## iceCalt (19. Juli 2009)

Huhu,

habe zwar selbst keinen guten Radladen gefunden, also entlang der Heidelberger Landstraße. In Eberstadt weiß ich nicht, wie die ihren Service haben, noch nie Kunde dort gewesen.

Ansonsten könntest du es bei Bikemax oder Citybike versuchen. Bikemax sieht mir schon ein wenig gut aus, aber habe bisher keine großen Arbeiten bei denen machen lassen. Und zu Citybike kann ich auch noch keine Eindrücke damit beitragen.

Versuch einfach mal google anzuschmeißen, gestern hatte ich noch gute Schlüsselwöter verwendet, leider keine Seite zum Lesezeichen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [ApeX] (19. Juli 2009)

Guter Radladen in Darmstadt..... das ist für mich bisher eine schwierige sache gewesen...

Ich versuche immer zu vermeiden über Geschäfte jeglicher Art im internet schlecht zu Reden.

Aber alle Läden die ich bisher besucht habe haben mich schwer entäuscht. Entweder von der Qualität ihrer Handwerklichen Fähigkeiten oder die Ordnung/Sauberkeit ihrere Werkstatt oder ihrem "Servicegedanken". 

Beim BikeMaxx war ich selber noch nicht gewesen genauso wie beim Freetime.... 

ich bin mit meinem Nicolai Radel jetzt beim guru39 hier aus dem Forum gelandet. ( www.wurzelpassage.de )  Den kann ich nur empfehlen... ist zwar in Eppelheim (kurz vor Heidelberg) aber in einer 3/4 Stunde ist man da auch hin gefahren...

Meine Erfahrungen mit diversen Werkstätten in Darmstadt berichte ich auch gerne per PM


----------



## ph!L (19. Juli 2009)

Hey,

danke für eure Tipps! Die genannten Läden in Darmstadt kenne ich schon - schlechte Meinungen über lokale Händler schreibe ich auch ungerne im Netz, kann zum Bikemaxx und Citybike aber auch nichts sagen.

Den Guru aus Schwetzingen kenne ich noch vom Eder - komme ja eigentlich aus Heidelberg. Hier gibt es auch ein paar Läden den ich bedingungslos mein Rad gebe - in DA suche ich so einen jedoch noch. 

Sehe ich das richtig, dass er sich selbstständig gemacht hat und einen eigenen Laden hat?

Gruß Phil


----------



## aradriel (19. Juli 2009)

Wellmann Bikes in Roßdorf.
http://www.wellmannbikes.de/

Beim Bikemaxx geben die Mechaniker übrigens direkt auch zu dass sie keine ausgebildeten Zweiradmechaniker sind ("Ja gut, dass ist hier ohnehin keiner").


----------



## [ApeX] (19. Juli 2009)

Ja... der Guru hat sich selbständig gemacht... konnte bei seinem alten Arbeitgeber nicht weiter beschäftig werden...

Aber sein Laden läuft wohl ganz gut.... er hats aber auch drauf!

Vom Wellmann hab ich auch schon gutes gehört.... war aber selber noch nicht da. Scheint aber wohl der einzige hier in der Gegend zu sein....

*Mmmmmhhh  Marktlücke?*


----------



## kathoz (19. Juli 2009)

Wellmann kann ich auch empfehlen  , die Geschäfte in Darmstadt habe ich alle mehr oder minder schon mal ausprobiert mit durchwachsenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## fl1p (19. Juli 2009)

http://www.baisikl.de

Ich kenne zwei der Mitarbeiter, und denen würde ich meine Räder blind anvertrauen. : )


----------



## iRider (20. Juli 2009)

Beide nicht in Darmstadt, aber ich würde es bei Freetime und Toa's Radladen (http://www.toas-online.de/) in Gross Bieberau probieren. 
Da ich eigentlich so gut wie alle Sachen selber mache muss ich nur für ganz spezielle Probleme zu Läden (sprich: brauche Spezialwerkzeug). Beide konnten mir helfen. 
Von Wellmann würde ich die Finger lassen. Kann die Werkstattleistung nicht wirklich beurteilen da ich immer vorher von der arroganten Art abgeschreckt wurde. Wenn es keine 08/15 Reparatur war oder man gar mit einem schon ausgebauten Teil in der Hand ankam waren die nicht wirklich daran interessiert einem zu helfen.


----------



## aradriel (20. Juli 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> ... wirklich beurteilen da ich immer vorher von der arroganten Art abgeschreckt wurde....


Das ist doch ein klassisches Merkmal aller Specialized Händler .
Ja Freundlich & Kompetent ist irgendwie in der Branche eine seltene Mischung...


----------



## kathoz (20. Juli 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Von Wellmann würde ich die Finger lassen. Kann die Werkstattleistung nicht wirklich beurteilen da ich immer vorher von der arroganten Art abgeschreckt wurde. Wenn es keine 08/15 Reparatur war oder man gar mit einem schon ausgebauten Teil in der Hand ankam waren die nicht wirklich daran interessiert einem zu helfen.



Wenn ich etwas nicht beurteilen kann würde ich halt auch nicht kundgeben die finger von einem laden zu lassen ^^.
Mag sein das der ein oder andere am anfang etwas "arrogant" rüberkommt aber das ist nur auf den ersten Blick so aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen das der Shop über wirklich kompetente Schrauber verfügt und das mir bei problemen oder fragen immer versucht wurde schnell zu helfen und auch mal versucht wurde das unmögliche möglich zu machen.


Aber nochmal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema es gibt doch den ein oder andern Thread wo sich doch mit dem Thema "Sattelstütze im Rahmen fest"
befasst.
Habe da jetzt leider kein Link aber Sufu dürfte helfen denk ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (20. Juli 2009)

kathoz schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas nicht beurteilen kann würde ich halt auch nicht kundgeben die finger von einem laden zu lassen ^^.
> Mag sein das der ein oder andere am anfang etwas "arrogant" rüberkommt aber das ist nur auf den ersten Blick so aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen das der Shop über wirklich kompetente Schrauber verfügt und das mir bei problemen oder fragen immer versucht wurde schnell zu helfen und auch mal versucht wurde das unmögliche möglich zu machen.



Ich hätte ja gerne die Werkstatt und die kompetenten Schrauber genutzt, allerdings WOLLTEN die mich als Kunden nicht.  Deshalb kann ich die Werkstattleistung leider nicht beurteilen weiss aber sehr wohl dass ich den Laden nicht mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen kann so wie es manch Andere hier tun. Und ich hatte auch etwas "ausgefallenere" Probleme (ja, Mehrzahl, ich habe es mehrfach über mehrere Jahre probiert und jedesmal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht), ähnlich wie der OP, deshalb dachte ich es wäre relevant. Aber wenn Du guten Service von dem Laden bekommst und glücklich bist dann ist das Klasse.


----------



## "Sebastian" (20. Juli 2009)

[ApeX];6145815 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja... der Guru hat sich selbständig gemacht...



www.wurzelpassage.de


----------



## emzeh10 (30. Juli 2009)

TOA in Groß-Bieberau...  fahre von darmstadt immer nach dorthin, echt okay die jungs, junge schrauber und immer ein offenes ohr....


----------

